# When/how to ttc #2 with immune issues?



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

I ttc my first child for three years with unexplained infertility. I had obvious undiagnosed immune issues (joint pains, severe Raynaud's, rashes, extreme fatigue, never seemed to get husband's colds).

We went to ARGC (paid for by parents-in-law) where they found high TNFa and high NKs. My first Humira injection miraculously cleared up the fatigue and four months later I fell pregnant naturally, a few weeks before beginning my first IVF cycle. The immune symptoms cleared up during the pregnancy and haven't reoccurred. 

I now have a DS aged 15 months and am 38. We began ttc again two months ago. We were considering ttc naturally for six months to see if my infertility was linked to my visible immune problems, but I'm now pretty old and ARGC took nearly 7 months of immunes to begin cycling me.

Would you go back to ARGC immediately? Would you ttc for six months? Or would you go for an immune test and see if my NKs are still low before making a decision? (my TNFa never dropped below 42, even at 19 weeks pregnant).


----------

